# What transformer to use with LGB 20471



## Zane_R_PA (Nov 27, 2015)

I am realy new to all of this. I have an LGB starter set that I got when I was little. It came with an LGB 5003 transformer. The small loco that came with the starter set used to move around the track at a pretty good clip and would slow when put under load. 

I more recently aquired an LGB 20471 loco when on a trip to Germany. When I put that on the same track with the 5003 transformer, it moves much much slower. The lights dont get very bright. After about 10 mins of continual operation the transformer overheats and shuts off. 

I just went to a hobby shop and while they did not sell any LGB or even any G-scale trains at all the guy there told me that I could damage my loco by running it with too little power. 

Is this true? What transformer should I be using to get the best performance out of my loco? The lable on the train box says 0-24v. That would lead me to believe that using a smaller transformer would not hurt it.

I dont particularly care that the train is running slowly and aside for a little inconvienient it is not a big deal that it cuts off every 10-15 mins. 

I want to set up the track this Christmas so that my little girl can see it. Would I hurt my loco to just continue using the same transformer.


----------



## Zane_R_PA (Nov 27, 2015)

*More Info*

I should have also said that the loco probably has only a handful of chirstmas runnings on it (20 hours max). 

And that if I have to buy a new transformer I would like to spend as little money as possible on a quality product (obviously!).


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 5003 is a 7va power pack, not even 1/2 amp.
At least 1 amp will be ok but if future purchases will be larger engines then go bigger now. The 5003 can be used as the power source for LGB EPL drives.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be clear, any 24v transformer of sufficient current will work, does not need to be LGB.

Look on ebay for a used MRC maybe?

Greg


----------



## Zane_R_PA (Nov 27, 2015)

So is the transformer that is too small going to hurt it?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It shouldn't hurt the engine, but repeated overheating of the power supply probably isn't too good for it.

Chuck


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LGB-Electric...545024?hash=item2ee8d19580:g:ZUcAAOSwf-VWWLPw
I used this transformer for many years. In 2002 this sold for $80. It's a great unit. Regards, Dennios.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

By exact definition a transformer is Alternating Current (AC) and most large scale is Direct Current (DC) which requires a power pack that converts your househole AC to DC and then a voltage control is needed which can be an all in the one unit like the LGB pictured above or separate units.
So, a Lionel transformer will not run your LGB trains without additional units to convert the AC to DC or pure DC , but the MRC power pack will!! For some engines with electronics, keep momentum off for best running/least problems.


----------

